# Google Docs: Fehler ermöglichte unautorisierten Zugriff auf Dokumente



## Newsfeed (9 März 2009)

Nach Angaben des Dienstleisters war nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Anwender von dem Problem betroffen. Google hat das Problem am Wochenende gelöst.

Weiterlesen...


----------

